# Cat wont accept kitten back



## samlf (8 November 2013)

I have a cat and her daughter, both we got from a rescue back in august, kitten was 8 weeks old and mum about 2. They get on great, both very tolerant of each other and enjoy each others company. 

Kitten was neutered on Wednesday, when she came back from the vets and went to walk up to mum, mum hissed at her. Assumed this was because she smelt of the anaesthetic etc. 

As the evening went on it got worse where mum started to chase and chastise her. 

Separated them overnight, and in the morning swapped them over in rooms so have each others smells.

Went to vets the next day to see if there is anything else we can do, they advised us to brush/stroke them and then the other immediately. Also bought a feliway diffuser.

Have been working on the brushing and stroking constantly. Swapping rooms and bedding. Feeding them together. 

It doesn't seem to be getting much better. It has been 48 hours since kitten came back from vets and she will tolerate her in the same room, but if kitten tries to go up to her she will attack, and sometimes for no reason. 

Obviously keeping them supervised/separated but I feel so sorry for kitten, she looks so heartbroken when her mum keeps growling at her!! 

Any other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Lexiemoo (9 November 2013)

I can understand what you are going through. I had this with my cats when one of them came back from the vets after being neutered.
I didnt treat them any differently, and luckily have a big enough house to let them just get on with it without me interfering.
They are much better now, and pretty much back to normal, but it did take a couple of weeks!


----------



## Pamfyson (9 November 2013)

Spray a bit of strong perfume on both of them and rub it all about them both.  They will soon settle down.


----------



## samlf (9 November 2013)

thanks, that's promising! They've been out together all morning now and are happily sleeping in the same room (albeit at opposite ends!). 

Might try some of the cat sprays or something to make them smell the same if it continues but as they are making progress I don't want to jinx it!


----------



## Goldenstar (9 November 2013)

Could you try rubbing the kittern in her mums bedding ?


----------



## Dry Rot (9 November 2013)

Pamfyson said:



			Spray a bit of strong perfume on both of them and rub it all about them both.  They will soon settle down.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds sensible.

The stroking thing I'd do with a social animal like a dog, but not cats.

Some vets still have much to learn.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 November 2013)

samlf said:



			I have a cat and her daughter, both we got from a rescue back in august, kitten was 8 weeks old and mum about 2. They get on great, both very tolerant of each other and enjoy each others company. 

Kitten was neutered on Wednesday, when she came back from the vets and went to walk up to mum, mum hissed at her. Assumed this was because she smelt of the anaesthetic etc. 



As the evening went on it got worse where mum started to chase and chastise her. 

Separated them overnight, and in the morning swapped them over in rooms so have each others smells.

Went to vets the next day to see if there is anything else we can do, they advised us to brush/stroke them and then the other immediately. Also bought a feliway diffuser.

Have been working on the brushing and stroking constantly. Swapping rooms and bedding. Feeding them together. 

It doesn't seem to be getting much better. It has been 48 hours since kitten came back from vets and she will tolerate her in the same room, but if kitten tries to go up to her she will attack, and sometimes for no reason. 

Obviously keeping them supervised/separated but I feel so sorry for kitten, she looks so heartbroken when her mum keeps growling at her!! 

Any other suggestions appreciated.
		
Click to expand...


 This can happen to horses too,  this is quite normal for some to behave like this, she could be scolding her for disappearing.   The smell of anesthetic can take a while to disappear, you could try bathing the kitten in  warm water tho if she still has stitches you wont be able too.  The problem can then reoccur when she has stitches out.   I would give it more time for them to settle down again.


Really its the mother recognising the kittens sent is the factor not the other way round.  If the problem persists I would ask the vet if you could bath the kitten in neutral soap to remove the surgical smell.

 I don't think feliway will work in this instance, its all about the mother  not seeing the kitten as her offspring.

  Have you got  a blanket which the kitten slept on before the op??? this could re give the familiar sent the mother recognises.


----------



## joelb (9 November 2013)

Personally I wouldnt be spraying perfume on either due to cats being avid groomers, even tiny amounts of toxins ingested can have terrible consequences.  As Leviathan said the anaesthetic smell does tend to linger so it may just take a bit more time.

Pictures of both kitties would be good


----------



## samlf (10 November 2013)

They're a lot better today! Much less hissing! 

And sleeping next to each other


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 November 2013)

samlf said:



			They're a lot better today! Much less hissing! 

And sleeping next to each other 





Click to expand...

 awwwwwwww cute  ty for sharing.  Lets hope it goes on from strength to strength now


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2013)

That's lovely looks like things will get back to normal .


----------



## joelb (14 November 2013)

Thanks for the picture OP glad things are looking up.  Gorgeous looking kitten, I'm partial to high white torties and have one on my shopping list


----------

